# Humorous tagless/transfer ideas?



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

We're about to design and order some transfers...

Our designs are cutesy/fun/dog designs.

I want to add something funny/humorous/unique to our transfers... Something like "in the event of an emergency, this garment may be used as a pull toy, drool wiper upper, pawprint collector..." so on and so forth.

Anybody have any humor they've put on their tagless transfers?


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

I've seen some that say things under garment care like: "Roll into ball and hand to Mom".
or "Give to wife - it's her job"...


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

I just got a really quick, impressive reply from an FTC attorney... I called their 800 number yesterday (the on associated with RN's), then was referred to another 800 number and then to an FTC attorney. I left a msg for him, but also found his email online. This was 5pm yesterday and I had a thoughtful reply at 8am this morning. I'm pretty impressed - is this actually a GOVERNMENT agency??? LOL

Here's the reply in case anyone is every interested:



> Hi Kristie,
> 
> Anything extra beyond the required disclosures on the label is called “non-required information” and is thus subject to FTC Textile Rule 303.16(c) - as follows:
> 
> ...


As a result, I pulled the funny stuff out of being in with the actual content and set it off to the side.

I said "WARNING -- with wear, this garment may contain stray dog hairs, mud and tennis ball fragments"

I added the "with wear" because I didn't want some lunatic to think we're sending out dirty shirts. And it looks like, from what he wrote, that is something I would want to be wary of... LOL

Thanks, Susie

-K


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

God those FTC people are dry! Dry like prunes in the desert. Can you imagine spending your life as an FTC attorney? The word "compliance" just makes me want to shrivel!


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

Susie said:


> God those FTC people are dry! Dry like prunes in the desert. Can you imagine spending your life as an FTC attorney? The word "compliance" just makes me want to shrivel!


Sorry I missed this Susie. You CRACKED me up with this post. LOL Hey, I'm just still in amazement that I heard back so quickly... And attorney AND a government agency??? You'd think it would have been 4-6 weeks if I EVER heard from them!! LOL

"dry like prunes in the desert"... hahahaha


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

itsnotthatbad said:


> Sorry I missed this Susie. You CRACKED me up with this post. LOL Hey, I'm just still in amazement that I heard back so quickly... And attorney AND a government agency??? You'd think it would have been 4-6 weeks if I EVER heard from them!! LOL
> 
> "dry like prunes in the desert"... hahahaha


Thanks for reporting back what you heard. I'm surprised you heard back so soon as well.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

Funny Part is I have been thought about some humorous tagless ideas myself. Glad to see other people have some humor in them!


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, personally I like "roll into ball and hand to mom". I make some stuff for the young guys and that's exactly what they do! heh heh.

Or "don't wash - leave in gym bag until fermentation occurs" is more like it...


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

Ooh, I remember another I saw: "Don't wash - purchase a new one"


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

I need to think of something Clever and original For mine.. something really dumb but funny!


----------

